# Search function : Is it possible finding a list of one's own threads inside a subforum?



## eno2

Hello,

Is it possible finding/generating  a list of one's own threads inside a subforum with  the Search function? I don't think so.

If not: It would be a great feature to add.

Edit 
In fact: selecting in the search function 'this forum' and 'only titles' and 'by eno2' should give me only my own threads, and not all my contributions in all threads of that forum.  I suppose this could even be a 'malfunction'.  I also think it worked well before the last Forum update.


----------



## cherine

Hi,

I think the old forum software had the ability to search "thread started by", but I couldn't find here. So I tried this other way:

Use Advanced Search, don't add anything in the keywords, and just put your name in the box "Posted by". You can add anything else you want, sorting order, number of replies... and check the box "display results as threads". And you will get the threads you've started.


----------



## eno2

No.


----------



## cherine

Yes, you're right. 

Another alternative, till Mike Kellogg @mkellogg hopefully comes with answer, is to use "my threads", the menu at the top left right under the word "forums". When you click on it, you get to choose between "Your threads", "Threads with your posts", "Unanswered threads", "My threads".
Now, I just found something that I personally think is confusing, if not silly: when you click on "your threads", you get a list of threads you've started, but when you click on "my threads", you get a list of threads where you posted or those you're watching. It's an ok solution (as it can't be sorted by forum or date) but it's better than nothing for now.


----------



## eno2

> Another alternative,


No.

By Clicking <My threads> above left in the ribbon I  come automatically in 'Your threads' , the first of the 4 mentioned choices. That gives ALL my threads (= started by me)  in the whole WR forum. Clicking on  the last choice 'my threads' then gives all the threads I posted in. (4 x more  results)



> It's an ok solution (as it can't be sorted* by forum *or date)


 

Not OK as it can't be sorted by (sub)forum...

---

As you said  the ability to search "thread started by", (I mean IN SUB-FORUMS)  existed. Now it does not exist any more (or I do not know how to do it)


----------



## cherine

eno2 said:


> By Clicking <My threads> above left in the ribbon I  come automatically in 'Your threads' , the first of the 4 mentioned choices. That gives ALL my threads (= started by me)  in the whole WR forum. Clicking on  the last choice 'my threads' gives all the threads I posted in. (4 x more  results)


Yes, that's what I said:


cherine said:


> when you click on "your threads", you get a list of threads you've started, but when you click on "my threads", you get a list of threads where you posted or those you're watching.


Sorry if I wasn't clear.


> I wouldn't know how to sort that 'Your threads' result by forum.


It's because there's no option to sort them (which I also said, apparently in my still unclear words. Sorry again).

You can only check all the threads you've started in all forum, or all those you've contributed to in one forum, but unfortunately not both. For now anyway.



> As you said  the ability to search "thread started by", (I mean IN SUB-FORUMS)  existed. Now it does not exist any more, or I do not know how to do it


No, it doesn't exist in this new forum software. Hopefully Mike will be able to help with this.


----------



## eno2

Cross posted


> It's an ok solution (as it can't be sorted* by forum *or date)


Sorry  Cherine, I had read ' 'as it can be sorted by forum'. So I had to edit and correct my answer to you in 
#5.

I hope too it could be helped.


----------



## cherine

Amen.


----------



## amikama

Have you tried the "Filters" button?


----------



## eno2

Amazing
I tried a couple of sub-forums with this filter and yes it works.
So the search function doesn't deliver, but the filter function does. 
Thanks a lot!


----------



## eno2

Clicking 'My Threads' in the banner under 'FORUMS' gives me now directly all the threads started by me.


----------

